# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Халява от Ashampoo

## Sanych

*Новогодние подарки акция от Ashampoo - бесплатная раздача программ.*

Выберите нужную программу из этих пяти Ashampoo полной версии - скачайте абсолютно бесплатно, мгновенно и гарантировано без всяких обязательств!

*Список подарков:*
*1.* Ashampoo Burning Studio ® 2010 Расширенный. Полный набор для записи проектов на CD, DVD и Blu-Ray диск! 
Ashampoo Burning Studio ® 2010 Расширенный 
Полный набор для записи проектов на CD, DVD и Blu-Ray диск!

*2.* Ashampoo ® Home Designer. План или ремонт вашего дома в 3D 
Ashampoo ® Home Designer 
План или ремонт вашего дома в 3D

*3.* Ashampoo Snap 3 ®. Захват чего-либо на экране - в том числе видео 
Ashampoo Snap 3 ® 
Захватить что-либо на экране - в том числе видео

*4.* Ashampoo ® WinOptimizer 6. Встроенный с 12-летним опытом оптимизации Windows 
Ashampoo ® WinOptimizer 6
Встроенный с 12-летним опытом оптимизации Windows

*5.* Ashampoo ® Photo Commander 7. 3D-ускорение, панорамы и виртуальные альбомы

*Заходим:*
Сайт раздачи - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Нажимаем на кнопку: Get downloads now Скачиваем выбранные программы.

----------

